# 4 year old S P, WOW



## FTC Wines (Jun 9, 2014)

Yesterday we & our neighbors had a 4 yr old bottle of Skeeter Pee! Found the bottle in the back of my mother in laws pantry,( it's her fav wine). It was a 1.5 L bottle & I took it back because I thought it would be bad. Replaced it with new pee. Anyway it was GREAT, NOT spoiled, but a little oxidized, with a darker color than normal, tasted more like WINE than SP, less tart, smooth. Huge surprise! 1) never thought it was last that long. 2) didn't know I've been making SP for that long. Made to Lon's original recipe, didn't tweet things back then. Roy


----------



## 4score (Jun 13, 2014)

That's awesome!


----------



## NorCal (Jun 16, 2014)

That is great to know that it stood the test of time.


----------



## FTC Wines (Jun 16, 2014)

I just bottled 5 gals of Cranberry SP, & have 5gals of reg Lemon/Lime SP to bottle this week. May put a few bottles away for a year or 2, 4 yrs pushed the limit. Roy


----------

